# Bulk pectin?



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just wondering what people are doing for pectin. The little 5 oz or so jars at Wal-Mart can get pricey. Anywhere you can get something reliable by the pound? Amazon has clear gel, but I think that is more for pie filling.

Thanks!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Nuts.com has bulk pectin. I have not purchased any pectin from them but they've been a very friendly, easy company to buy bulk quinoa from ... fast shipping too.


.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> Just wondering what people are doing for pectin. The little 5 oz or so jars at Wal-Mart can get pricey. Anywhere you can get something reliable by the pound? Amazon has clear gel, but I think that is more for pie filling.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you considered making the pectin at home? You could do it at a fraction of the cost of what you would pay for the store bought kind.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/homemade-fruit-pectin-3483/

com/forum/f36/how-make-your-own-pectin-7260/


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will have to look at making it ourselves soon as I get home from work. Failing that, I will check out nuts.com

Thank you both


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

How interchangeable is the liquid apple pectin with the Ball dry stuff? We like making jam with fruit instead of jelly with juice. Can we still do it with the apples?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> How interchangeable is the liquid apple pectin with the Ball dry stuff? We like making jam with fruit instead of jelly with juice. Can we still do it with the apples?


That depends on what you're trying to do. The Ball pectin is derived from fruit, so it shouldn't be much different from the apple pectin. You shouldn't have a problem if you're trying to mix the two. If you're concerned about how thick it will turn out then it is a matter of trial and error. After making a batch of it you can dip a spoon in it, let it cool, and drizzle it over a plate to see how thick it is. If it's too thin then it would be a matter of modifying the recipe and adding less water, more sugar, boiling the mixture longer, etc.,.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes you can use apple pectin instead of the dry stuff. Look up the recipes for 'certo' liquid pectin, and simply substitute apple pectin in the same amounts. Its fun to make, besides being cheap. Remember all those old crab apple trees on ye ol' homestead? For cross pollination & pectin.


----------

